# Forums, threads and posts will not load to...



## daveomak (Jan 28, 2018)

Open in a new tab...  Open in a new page...    and stuff blinks wildly..  Like it just won the lotto...


----------



## cmayna (Jan 28, 2018)

There seems to be a "lotto" web issues going on.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 28, 2018)

ok...


----------

